# Bank Won't Take My Money



## paulocon (15 Jan 2005)

Is this a first? A bank that won't take my money.

Paid some money off my Visa card (AIB) last week in-branch using the payment slip that comes on the bottom of a visa statement.

Went back in today with the statement to pay off a few more quid today (cash). Was told that I could't pay by cash or cheque without a payment slip. When I explained that I had used the slip the previous week, he told me that he couldn't accept payment.

He suggested I use AIB online but I explained my bank a/c was not with AIB.

How crazy is this? No way to pay in-branch?

Needless to say, I'm going to transfer my Visa card across to my own bank (should have done it an age ago) but I just thought this is a strange situation.


----------



## capaill (17 Jan 2005)

Had the same problem a few years ago.  No payment slip available for me to fill out to pay off the bill.  In the end cancelled the card and switched to another provider.  Switched to MBNA and have found them to be excellent.

Have to say any experience I have had with AIB has been very negative and will never bank with them again.

C


----------



## rainyday (18 Jan 2005)

> He suggested I use AIB online but I explained my bank a/c was not with AIB.


If you have any online banking facility, you'll be able to make payments directly, regardless of who you bank with.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (18 Jan 2005)

We have telephone banking with AIB, and a visa card with Ulster bank, and were able to set up the system to pay the card over the phone.


----------



## emc (19 Jan 2005)

It is possible to pay MBNA card in Post office - Really handy - Just hand in the card over the counter with cash - no need for the bill / payment slip etc. I have UB current a/c and can also transfer money from current a/c to MBNA card so in my opinion - The best of both worlds


----------



## Janet (20 Jan 2005)

*BoI*

Certainly with Bank of Ireland you can lodge money onto your credit card in the same way you lodge money into a current or savings account.  They should normally have separate lodgement slips in the branch for this - I've done it using the express lodgement service a number of times.


----------



## paulocon (20 Jan 2005)

*Re: BoI*

Going to change over my credit card to BOI.

Just find it amazinf that iif you walk into an AIB branch with AIB visa card in hand and cash to lodge against it, they won't allow you make the payment. The used to offer this service in the past but it has obviously being discontinued.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (20 Jan 2005)

*Re: BoI*

The banks don't want people walking in and doing anything in the branches any more, it's gotten harder to access a lot of services over the last one to two years...


----------

